# Soundkonverter & SoX



## joplass (Nov 25, 2019)

My installation of soundkonverter is missing the "Effect" option.  Some investigation point to SoX installed with "amr nb" and "amr wb" (disabled).  I tried to install from port but then 

```
===>   libtool-2.4.6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libtool-2.4.6 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
===>  texinfo-6.5,1 Invalid perl5 version 5.29.
```

perl5-5.30.1 is installed.  Now my question is, is there a workaround to change the two above options from "disabled" to "enabled"?

12.1-RELEASE-p1

Thank you,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2019)

Try reinstalling/rebuilding print/texinfo.


----------



## joplass (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you for the quick reply.

```
root@alpha:/ # cd /usr/ports/print/texinfo/ && make install clean
===>  texinfo-6.5,1 Invalid perl5 version 5.29.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
```

Should I downgrade perl5 to 5.29.  A quick history while trying to have sox install properly I changed from "quarterly" to "latest" which installed perl5-5.30.1


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2019)

joplass said:


> Should I downgrade perl5 to 5.29.


No, don't. I don't understand where it gets 5.29 from, it was never a default version, a Perl 5.29 port never even existed. Perl went from 5.28 to 5.30. 

What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## joplass (Nov 25, 2019)

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.29
```

Here is probably my trouble.  I remember placing that in there a while back.

Still no go


```
===>  texinfo-6.5,1 Invalid perl5 version 5.30.
*** Error code 1
```


----------

